# Axe-Murderer style



## Butterfree (Jul 5, 2008)

I finally got off my lazy butt and remade Axe-Murderer style. It's also been plugged into the Style Synchronizer so that if you have Axe-Murderer selected on the main site, it will be selected on the forums as well.

(Incidentally, there is also a new spoiler tag which allows you to specify what the tag spoils: [spoiler=The Bible]Jesus dies[/spoiler] comes out as 



Spoiler: The Bible



Jesus dies


.)


----------



## nyuu (Jul 5, 2008)

Thank you butterfree~


----------



## Wymsy (Jul 5, 2008)

Finally.... it isn't my favourite but I needed to get away from all of the.... white.


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 5, 2008)

Wow, thanks! I love axe murderer. ^^


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 5, 2008)

Excellent. The new style is nice. Just one question--are you going to keep the same Pokémon on the buttons for all the styles, just changing their colors? Pidgey doesn't exactly fit Axe-murderer style...


----------



## Butterfree (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm just using the same buttons I was using before, which are pretty much just the same for most of the styles with different colors. :/ Maybe I should give them more variety. I don't know.


----------



## Music Dragon (Jul 5, 2008)

Prefixes look too much like thread titles.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jul 5, 2008)

YES. No more eye-hurting white! This is a very good thing. :D


----------



## Wymsy (Jul 5, 2008)

Butterfree said:


> I'm just using the same buttons I was using before, which are pretty much just the same for most of the styles with different colors. :/ Maybe I should give them more variety. I don't know.


You could do what I did with GTS+ and make all of the buttons the same style, but just put different Pokémon on each one to fit each different layout. That way it isn't so much work and still has a bit of variety.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 5, 2008)

Yes!... just when I was getting used to the vBullitin style <_<


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 5, 2008)

Dark Tyranitar said:


> Excellent. The new style is nice. Just one question--are you going to keep the same Pokémon on the buttons for all the styles, just changing their colors? Pidgey doesn't exactly fit Axe-murderer style...


Actually, it does. Sneasel eats Pidgey eggs, you know.


----------



## Butterfree (Jul 5, 2008)

Wymsy said:


> You could do what I did with GTS+ and make all of the buttons the same style, but just put different Pokémon on each one to fit each different layout. That way it isn't so much work and still has a bit of variety.


Well, mostly the idea with the Pokémon on the buttons is not to fit with the style, but to fit with the subject of the button in some obscure way - there are Pidgey (carrier pigeons) on the reply buttons, Mew (the creation Pokémon) on the new topic buttons, Ditto (the changing Pokémon) on the edit buttons, and so on.

Somehow managed to mess up the spoiler tags for Axe-Murderer style so that everything inside them was plainly visible. That's been fixed. Sorry if you got spoiled for anything.


----------



## surskitty (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks, Butterfree.  ... although uh I'd darken the text slightly and change the yellow used for 'Options'.  Oh well.  :[


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 5, 2008)

Awesome. ^^ I think I'll stick with the default vB style, but this is fantastic as well. Thank you, Butterfree!


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 5, 2008)

Mmm, I like it. I can't wait for Scyther Style gets up.


----------



## Minkyoya (Jul 5, 2008)

Thank you so much, Butterfree. ^^
I love the style. =D


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks! No more white...
*waits for revamped hellfire style*


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jul 5, 2008)

YESSSSS.
I missed the style; the white was burning my eyes.


----------



## Hawkfish (Jul 5, 2008)

This is not my favorite skin but its a lot better than Minimal Dewgong. All the white hurts my eyes.


----------



## Diz (Jul 5, 2008)

There is a problem though I dought that you can fix it-if, in you signature, you have an adoptable from a place like pokeplushies, the black text telling people the name of the adoptable and what level it is, disappears. It is blends in with the black background.


----------



## Proto_Fan (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm not a fan of Axe-Murderer style, but anything to get away from Minimal Dewgong. I'll take Spectrum over any other skin any day.

I like it though. I'm definitely using this in the meantime.


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 5, 2008)

You just ruined the bible for me D:

This is great though, thank you :3


----------



## opaltiger (Jul 5, 2008)

Oh good, Axe-Murderer goes with opalstyle much better than default vB layout. :D


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 6, 2008)

_Ditto_ said:


> There is a problem though I dought that you can fix it-if, in you signature, you have an adoptable from a place like pokeplushies, the black text telling people the name of the adoptable and what level it is, disappears. It is blends in with the black background.


Couldn't you just go into your sig and change where it says color=black into some other color?

Hooray, new skin! Bouncy Mew next!


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 6, 2008)

link008 said:


> Couldn't you just go into your sig and change where it says color=black into some other color?
> 
> Hooray, new skin! Bouncy Mew next!


Then you can't see the text in a white style. See the dilemma now?

Oh, and for some reason, Axe Murderer hurts my eyes MORE than Minimal Dewgong


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 6, 2008)

Unless you make it gray...


----------



## surskitty (Jul 6, 2008)

Why don't you just get rid of where it says 'color=whatever' ?_?


----------



## Kabigon (Jul 6, 2008)

Black vs White!

The ultimate battle!!

Axe Murderer is the bomb!


----------



## Evolutionary (Jul 6, 2008)

Yay. It isn't my fav style either but it is better than all the whiteness. My eyes were dieing...


----------



## Deretto (Jul 6, 2008)

It's a start.


----------



## Erika (Jul 6, 2008)

WHAT?! JESUS DIES?

>_> 

Thanks a lot. Now I bet you're going to tell me that the Titanic sinks, and Leonardo dies. (Which cannot happen! The guy GUARANTEED that the Titanic would never sink, and DiCaprio is the STAR, the STAR never dies!)



...in the mean time, yay Sneasel. *snuggle snuggle snuggle*


----------



## Minish (Jul 6, 2008)

Yay~ I never used this style much, not fond of dark styles because the text boxes then blind me, but it does beat Minimal Dewgong. xD

Thank you Butterfree! *hails*


----------



## Kaiser Von Pyroheimer III (Jul 6, 2008)

Whoom, it's about time! My eyes hath ceased screaming in agonized and burning pain. @_@

Thaaaank yoooouu, Butterfree! :D *salutes* Kaiser agrees with the Axe-Murdering Sneasel!


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 6, 2008)

Can you do Voice of the Forest next? *ish my favourite* C'mon, I'll give you a cookie...


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jul 6, 2008)

I'd rather like to have the Voice of the Forest style back as well. Is what I was using before the crash, and I liked it. :/


----------



## Belmont (Jul 6, 2008)

Spectrum was my favourite but second was the voice of the forest


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 6, 2008)

Zora of Termina said:


> I'd rather like to have the Voice of the Forest style back as well.


I suggest some fom of petition...


----------



## opaltiger (Jul 6, 2008)

I still insist opalstyle should be next. :(


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 7, 2008)

oh wow opal the colors on that are really bad sorry


----------



## Fluffy Clouds (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks, Butterfree! I love it. Now I'm waiting for Voice of the Forest, the one I always loved and used. :D


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 7, 2008)

Fluffy Clouds said:


> Thanks, Butterfree! I love it. Now I'm waiting for Voice of the Forest, the one I always loved and used. :D


-=PETITION FOR THE VOICE OF THE FOREST STYLE TO BE NEXT=-
Mike the Foxhog
Zora of Termina
Fluffy Clouds


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 7, 2008)

Please make Torkoal style.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 7, 2008)

Maybe there should be a poll...


----------



## EmeraldLeafBlade (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks a lot Butterfree! This style is much, much better than the plain 'ol white Dewgong style. 

I think Mew should be next. >:(


----------



## surskitty (Jul 7, 2008)

Why don't we just wait for whatever one Butterfree feels like doing next?  ?_?


----------



## Butterfree (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm doing them in order by where they are in the style drop-down on the main site.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 7, 2008)

Butterfree said:


> I'm doing them in order by where they are in the style drop-down on the main site.


...is Voice of the Forest next? *beaten up*

Sorry, but I _want it_... XD


----------



## Dewgong (Jul 7, 2008)

Ah, much better...

But now people aren't going to be staring at me all day. :[


----------



## opaltiger (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 7, 2008)

opaltiger said:


>


WHAT?

There's no Voice of the Forest there... T^T


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jul 7, 2008)

Since, unless Butterfree has that set for opal's specific computer (I doubt it), opal's screenshot is FAKE, we've got about 3 more before Butterfree makes Voice of the Forest. :[

EDIT: Mike, VotF is "Celebi", I believe.


----------



## opaltiger (Jul 7, 2008)

No image manipulation programs were used in the creation of that screenshot; I swear it on anything and everything.

ETA: Save the cropping.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 7, 2008)

Zora of Termina said:


> EDIT: Mike, VotF is "Celebi", I believe.


Oh, yes.

What a silly bunt.


----------



## Lili (Jul 8, 2008)

Even though it hurt.... I'm now used to Minimal Dewgong style...


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 8, 2008)

Well, I actually like Dewgong style better than Axe-Murderer for some reason...

(Maybe it's because Axe-Murderer adds to the "killer sneasel" stereotype.)


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Jul 8, 2008)

I can't believe everyone's saying the white hurts their eyes-I can't stand the black. Ah, well, THANK YOU BUTTERFREE! 



> Spectrum was my favourite but second was the voice of the forest


Same here.


----------



## The Suicune (Jul 8, 2008)

Butterfree said:


> *I finally got off my lazy butt and remade Axe-Murderer style*. It's also been plugged into the Style Synchronizer so that if you have Axe-Murderer selected on the main site, it will be selected on the forums as well.
> 
> (Incidentally, there is also a new spoiler tag which allows you to specify what the tag spoils: [I][spoiler=The Bible]Jesus dies[/spoiler][/I] comes out as
> 
> ...


*Thanks, the white burns my eyes :D*

_No fair Butterfree! I haven't finished it yet!_


----------

